# "At a minimum, a head of state should have a head," Putin said.



## Splash Log (Feb 15, 2008)

Referring to Hillary Clinton



I never thought I would find myself agreeing with Putin.  I know some other countries have had female leaders but I wonder if the lack of respect some will have for a female leader will affect us.  Plus you know Hillary is gonna be a cunt, what she is best at, to Russia when she gets in office b/c of this comment alone.
Putin vs. Clinton - Ben Smith's Blog - Politico.com


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 15, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> YouTube Video



That's a new low.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2008)

It's too bad comments are disabled for that video, that would've been entertaining to read through... That video makes me want to


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 15, 2008)

I think I'm gonna be sick.

I though it was a spoof because it was so bad.  This was actually real?


----------

